# Bersa Owners still happy?



## Wandering Man

I was watching my wife clean her Bersa Thunder .380 this weekend and I couldn't help but notice how much more wear her little gun has already than any other gun I've owned for a longer period of time. 

I'm not sure if the wear I'm seeing is just cosmetic, or if parts are actually wearing out.

Are you owners of Bersas still happy with your guns? 

So you feel like your Bersa has held up well?

Has anyone had one long enough to feel like thier gun has worn out and needs to be replaced?

If you were to make the purchase again, would you stick with Bersa, or would you go with a more expensive .380?

Acquiring minds want to know ... :smt102

Thanks,

WM


----------



## PhilR.

Happy? Very. Great pistol for the money. In fact, I've yet to find a better centerfire pistol for under $250.

Yes, seems to have held up quite well for the 350 rounds put through so far. Of course, this is just a drop in the bucket...

Obviously nothing has needed to be replaced.

No way would I go with a more expensive .380, and I used to have a Sig 230 a long time ago. That 230 was the most reliable automatic I've ever had (~1500 rounds at 100%), but I wouldn't buy a new one at twice the price of a T380. IOW, if I were going to spend that much money, it sure as heck wouldn't be on a .380 (unless it's a Seecamp).

PhilR.


----------



## SuckLead

Mine seems to have gotten better over time. I don't shoot mine a whole heck of a lot, though, so I'm probably not the best one to answer in this thread. But I know someone who has a few of these little guns in his collection from various periods of time and he has not had any problems with any of them. He swears by them.


----------



## mactex

1,500+ rounds and I'm still extremely satisfied. I'll admit that after the first few hundred rounds I had similar thoughts concerning the gun's wear, but it was all cosmetic and never got any worse.


----------



## Fabius

Same here. Noticed some wear on the slide and frame after the first few hundred rounds, but that seems to have been normal break in and part mating. Since then the wear has stopped and the gun has been very reliable.


----------



## 44magFMJ

I've had my T380CC for about 9 months now and have fired roughly over 500 rounds through it and all of the wear points look to be normal except one. Thats the area under the slide that the trigger disconnect rides on during cycling and for some reason there are deep wear spots on the length of travel where this part seems to have dug into the slide. Two of them are next to each other just forward of the recess, and the other one is forward of those two at the end of travel where the disconnect rubs on the slide.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else has noticed these wear points on their guns.


----------



## Wandering Man

As long as this thread has been reopened, I've go a question.

We did go ahead and buy my wife a Bersa, and she has loved it.

However, she started having ejection failures and jams a while back. I never had the problem, so she figured it must be her. 

She finally got to the point she thought she had figured out what she was doing wrong, when at 1028 rounds one of the internal springs broke, and we had to mail it back to the factory.

After a four week hiatus, the gun has finally returned. Last night she ran 49 rounds through it and had three jams.

She has already been considering getting a 9mm, and she has never had a problem with my Ruger P89. In fact, the Ruger has NEVER had any problems, since I took it out of the box.

I know the jam thing is probably her, but I also know there have to be other guns out there that aren't as sensitive to whatever she is doing.

She thinks she wants an XD 9. She has shot it and can handle it, both compact and whatever the regular size is called.

She's shot Shipwreck's Walther's but felt they were biting her hand somehow, and so doesn't want one.

I've kinda been thinking along the lines of a Sig. I'd like to hear from Sig owners about reliablity. I'll be looking to find one she can shoot before we make that kind of investment, and before she buys the XD 9.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## JaxFL904

im still happy with it


----------



## Hokkmike

About 500 rounds through mine. No problem. I guess it is just an infant, however. But, at the price I paid if it doesn't last 10 years (I bet it does) it
is still a great value.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've looked at a few and just always went another direction. I'm not sure why I just haven't got one. Is it true they own Llama now too? I have looked at a few of those and like the idea of 191 freamed in a lot of calibers but hear the parts are harder to find. Ifd I was to get a bersa tomorow and wanted a 9mm, 40, 45 ACP what models would be the ones to get?


----------



## bac1023

Mine has been great. I don't shoot it that often, however.


----------



## Cap'n

Wandering Man, could your wife be limp-wristing the Bersa?? I've heard they're sensitive to that, but I've never experienced the problem mysef.


----------



## Wandering Man

Cap'n said:


> Wandering Man, could your wife be limp-wristing the Bersa?? I've heard they're sensitive to that, but I've never experienced the problem mysef.


We've pretty much decided that was the problem. And I think she has the problem mostly licked.

She also manages to stove-pipe her Glock 19 after three magazines or so. Her tiny wrists just wear out.

Maybe I just need to make her go shooting more to strengthen up those arms and wrists. :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## stormbringerr

i pretty much doubt i would buy anything under a 9mm. at least for a carry gun.


----------



## jetchey321

*awesome!*

I have put about 300 rds through my .380 cc. I absolutely love it! Compared to the Ruger P345, it feels like a toy, but shoots like a dream. No doubt what my cc weapon will be for years to come! :smt023


----------



## Pointblank

My Bersa cost me $199 a couple of years back. It has never jammed for me, but it did for a guy I worked with. I think he was limp wristing. I keep it loaded with Corbon DPX. That's probably the most effective ammuntion available in that caliber currrently. I can't say I carry it much at all, but if I had to go downtown and leave my gun locked in the glovebox the $199 Bersa would be just the ticket.


----------



## snaredog

I have the Bersa DLX model and I haven't had one problem with it at all. It has performed flawlessly out of the box. I would purchase another one if I wanted one. I tell people about my Bersa when they ask. I had a set of custom grips made for it. The grips are made out of Zebra wood. Those black grips that comes on them are just ugly. I had a holster made from K&D holsters for it. Kevin does a nice job. I carry my Bersa about 30% of the time. I carry about 95 % of the time.


----------



## SuckLead

snaredog said:


> I have the Bersa DLX model and I haven't had one problem with it at all. It has performed flawlessly out of the box. I would purchase another one if I wanted one. I tell people about my Bersa when they ask. I had a set of custom grips made for it. The grips are made out of Zebra wood. Those black grips that comes on them are just ugly. I had a holster made from K&D holsters for it. Kevin does a nice job. I carry my Bersa about 30% of the time. I carry about 95 % of the time.


Got some pictures? I'm interested in seeing those grips.


----------



## Dannyabear

Yep, I'm still happy with my T380, HiCap 9, and 45UC; grest pistols for the price.


----------



## rachilders

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've looked at a few and just always went another direction. I'm not sure why I just haven't got one. Is it true they own Llama now too? I have looked at a few of those and like the idea of 191 freamed in a lot of calibers but hear the parts are harder to find. Ifd I was to get a bersa tomorow and wanted a 9mm, 40, 45 ACP what models would be the ones to get?


Bersa never has had any direct connection with Llama and still doesn't. Llama was located in Spain while Bersa is in Argentina. Llama went out of business around 2 years ago and hasn't built any guns since. Bersa is still going strong and supplies pistols to the Argentine military and police as well as exporting them.

The only "connection" the two companies had was a company called Eagle Imports. EI is the US importer of Bersa and also owns a company called Firestorm. Firestorm is a gun "company" in name only and doesn't actually build any guns of it's own. Instead, they have several suppliers that build their pistols (and a revolver) under the Firestorm logo. Bersa is one of those companies and Llama was as well until it closed shop. Llama supplied all of the Firestom SA pistols (based on the 1911 design) while Bersa builds all of Firestorm's DA/SA pistols using Walther designs. FWIW, Firestorm will soon be introducing a new 1911 type pistol that is mil-spec - unlike the Llama built guns - that will be built in the Philippines.


----------



## crinko

*trading my thunder .380 in tomorrow*

I do like mine but i cant trust my life with this thing i shot not even 100 rounds through it and the one spring fell off 2 times. I hate to do it but i need a reliable backup gun and this one isn't it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well, I've had a 380 Bersa a little while. I got it in the beginning of the summer. It fired as well as I would expect a small pistol to fire. No jams etc.

You talking about getting a Sig Sauer. I have two (226 and 229) and want a couple more. Even my 1911 addiction can't keep me away from my Sigs. You can't go wrong with them.

As to the reliability of my Bersa...It does pretty well. I don't know if I'd advise one for a primary protection piece.


----------



## Black Metal

If your looking at a 9mm that might be a carry gun for your wife I would suggest checking out the Kahr PM9. We sold my wifes t.380cc to purchase the PM9 and she loves it. The Kahr has less felt recoil than the Bersa did and has been 100% since we bought it. They are a bit pricey but IMO the gun was well worth it. If its not for carry the CW9 is a couple hundred bucks cheaper and I have heard lots of good things about them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I found this article while skulking the back alleys of the net. I thought people might want to see it.
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Sig%20Sauer%20Bersa.htm


----------



## tekhead1219

Wandering Man - my wife had problems with jams when she first got it. Explained to her what limp wristing was. She fixed that problem and no more jams. I just had to explain it to her rather than just tell her. She likes it and is accurate with it. When she lets me shoot it, I like it, also.


----------



## Wandering Man

tekhead1219 said:


> Wandering Man - my wife had problems with jams when she first got it. Explained to her what limp wristing was. She fixed that problem and no more jams. I just had to explain it to her rather than just tell her. She likes it and is accurate with it. When she lets me shoot it, I like it, also.


We've not shot the gun in awhile. She usually shoots her Glock 19 for practice.

Mostly, we've been shooting Ruger Vaquero's in .38/.357. We discovered the joys of Cowboy Action Shooting.

You should see her pump the shotgun! :smt033

WM


----------



## TOF

Hey WM, you need to post a movie of your Cowboy Action stuff.

How did you fare with the storm?

I hope you were clear of it's path.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man

TOF said:


> Hey WM, you need to post a movie of your Cowboy Action stuff.
> 
> How did you fare with the storm?
> 
> I hope you were clear of it's path.
> 
> :smt1099


Here's 3Reds:










Ike went far enough North that he just caused us worry and shut down a lot of businesses a few days as we prepared for evacuation.

My office sits about three blocks from the Harbor in Rockport, at about 6' sea level. With tides expected to rise between 3 to 5 feet, I wasn't sure if we would be mopping up on Saturday, but thankfully we stayed dry.

Thanks for asking.

WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson

You should feed that cow..I's as flat as a board:anim_lol::draw:


----------



## TOF

Wandering Man said:


> Here's 3Reds:
> 
> Ike went far enough North that he just caused us worry and shut down a lot of businesses a few days as we prepared for evacuation.
> 
> My office sits about three blocks from the Harbor in Rockport, at about 6' sea level. With tides expected to rise between 3 to 5 feet, I wasn't sure if we would be mopping up on Saturday, but thankfully we stayed dry.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> WM


I'm pleased to hear that it passed you by. Having spent some years on the mighty blue I consider 1 ft. safety factor to be inadequate in even moderately bad weather.

It looks like 3Reds has that Cowgirl stuff pretty well figured out.

Stay safe :smt1099


----------



## The_Vigilante

I own both a .380cc and a Bersa Plus (HiCap) and love both of them. I have made the HiCap my "carry" gun and like the idea of having 30 available for duty-15 in the gun and 15 in the spare mag I carry. Am using a Galco Yaqui High Slide holster for both. The Plus is light and I don't even know I have it on at 4:30.


----------



## bluehandgun

my days as a bersa owner were short lived. got a .380 and just had a heck of a time with it jamming. traded it in for a glock 26 and haven't really looked back... almost forgot about the bersa til i came to this forum.


----------



## oldhack62

I'm 50-50 -- or maybe 60-40 to the plus side -- regarding my Bersa satisfaction so far.
I own the Bersa .380 Concealed Carry and the Bersa Thunder UltraCompact 9mm and, in fact, took both to the range earlier today for some target rounds. It was my first use of the .380 since putative repair of its trigger disconnect spring, which had disengaged about once every 100 rounds previously.
Well, both pistols fed and ejected flawlessly through c. 300 rounds, and the 9mm UC is a true 'tack driver'. It's been a fine shooter, as pleasurable a gun to 'play' with as any I've ever had. However, the .380 AGAIN threw off its trigger spring after only about 50 rounds, and a second time after its easy, but disconcerting, repair. It will go back for warranty service one more time before I demand trade/refund from the very reputable local retailer from which I purchased it.
Even the .380 is a fine firearm, in terms of ease and accuracy, when it shoots. But, no way is it a reliable carry weapon, for example, and I really don't have much use for a pistol which isn't.
The 9UC, on the other had, has been flawless and a joy.


----------



## jediwebdude

Had my Bersa Thunder .380 about 4 months now and put through seveal hundred rounds. Never had an issue. Then today, I took my wife to the range and she shot it for the first time. On her 4th shot, it jammed. Bullet was sitting at an angle and never made it to the chamber. It dislodged easily and she continued to fire. No more issues.


----------



## The_Vigilante

She probably limp-wristed the pistol.


----------



## jediwebdude

The_Vigilante said:


> She probably limp-wristed the pistol.


I'm hopin' that's what caused it.


----------



## lovain1932

Probably just cosmetic wear


----------



## Gregg1LE

Well, it looks like the Mrs. has decided to get a Thunder .380, especially since we have found them on sale for $249. I just hope we don't the spring problem as others have had,


----------



## Andrew

I've used my Bersa 380 as my primary carry gun for at least half a year now (it used to be a XD9 but was getting hard to conceal at times). Every time I'm at the range, I always fire at least 100 rounds with it, then switch to my other pistols. The gun feeds and ejects properly, and is very convenient to conceal. However, it is starting to experience some maintenance issues. My sights have cracked (that's right) and fallen off. And the grip and the screws that hold it in (there are only two out of four left) are worn down. But other than that, the gun has still held together, and I still carry it all the time (although at times I will carry my favorite gun my XD9). Currently its got about 8000+ rounds put through it, and every round has fired and ejected flawlessly. Admitantly, a lot of the maintenance issues may be my fault. I have put the gun through hell on many occasions. Once I fell into a lake while carrying the gun. When I got back home, my curiosity got the best of me, and I decided to find out if the gun would work with all the water, mud, and crud from Tenn. lakes left in it. And like I mentioned earlier, it has yet to not function properly. I carry it every time I'm out biking, so it has to endure the weather and me falling off my bike. I strongly recommend this gun as a carry weapon, but try to take better care of it than I have.


----------



## Ogre

*Bersa happy*

I've run so many rounds through my BT380 that I've lost count, and I'm very happy with it. I also own a Taurus Model 85CH, and I'm very happy with that too. I don't think that either of these weapons were designed to be range guns. I believe they were designed to be self-defense weapons. As such, I don't think their designers envisioned an owner of either weapon hitting the range to fire a gazillion rounds through - maybe just 50-100 per month for proficiency and that off chance a person might actually get assailed. I know plenty of people who own both. We have all broke them in properly and kept them clean, and they have not failed us yet. (They are tools/machines, and any tool/machine could breakdown so I'm sure there could come a time when either my Bersa or Taurus might break-down no matter how much care I give them. No weapon is immune from this possibility).

If I was a hard-core shooting fanatic who had the time and money to send thousands of rounds down range at any given shooting session, I'd probably go with Glock, SIG, S&W, Para, or Kimber. But I don't. I'm a probation officer with a wife/four kids. My money and time is spread thin, so I've gone with Bersa and Taurus. They're right on the money for what I need and what they were designed to do - provide a self-defense that I can count on at an affordable price - and I'd I trust my life on either.


----------



## group17

I have a 380 duo that has been nothing but reliable. Cost me all of $219 NIB.


----------



## Freedom1911

Wandering Man said:


> I was watching my wife clean her Bersa Thunder .380 this weekend and I couldn't help but notice how much more wear
> her little gun has already than any other gun I've owned for a longer period of time.
> 
> I'm not sure if the wear I'm seeing is just cosmetic, or if parts are actually wearing out.
> 
> Are you owners of Bersas still happy with your guns?
> 
> So you feel like your Bersa has held up well?
> 
> Has anyone had one long enough to feel like their gun has worn out and needs to be replaced?
> 
> If you were to make the purchase again, would you stick with Bersa, or would you go with a more expensive .380?
> 
> Acquiring minds want to know ... :smt102
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WM


Keep in mind that Bersa has a first rate (lifetime) warranty to original owners.
If your wife was the first owner of the gun you can sent it to Colorado Gun works and have any worn or damaged parts fixed or replaced.

http://www.coloradogunworks.com/ is a certified warranty shop for Bersa and Firestorm firearms (Bersa does not and has never manufactured 
the Firestorm 1911 models so Bersa does not cover them, but CGW might do warranty work for them as well.)

2631 West Vine Drive
Ft. Collins CO 80521

970-482-4867

For WARRANTY SERVICE, please send Pistol directly to any of the following gunsmiths:

Reynerson's, 10044 Hooper Road, Baton Rouge, LA 70818
Phone: 225-261-4860

Colorado Gunworks, 2631 W. Vine Drive, Ft. Collins, CO 80521
Phone: 970-482-4867

Ahlman's, 9525 W. 23th Street, Morristown, MN 55052
Phone: 507-685-4243 or 507-685-4244

Danforth Gunsmithing, 7101 Jurupa Avenue #34, Riverside, CA 92504
Phone: 951-343-7765
Fax: 951-343-1621
Website: www.danforthgunsmithing.com

John's Guns, Etc., 156 CR 305, Lott, TX 76656
Phone: 254-749-7940
Fax: 254-224-8246
Website: www.johnsgunsetc.com

T & A Gunsmithing, RR#1, BOX 1650, Route 314, Henryville, PA 18332
Phone: 570-629-3981
Fax: 570-629-9385

Gander Mountain
Store Locator: Click here to find a store near you.http://gander.distanthorizon.com/storelocator/

BERSA LIFETIME SERVICE CONTRACT

Upon the expiration of the one-year Warranty, and for as long as this BERSA firearm is owned by the original purchaser, BERSA S.A. 
offers to service and repair any defects or malfunction in this BERSA firearm excluding the finish, grips, sights or magazine, without charge.
Requests for service should be submitted in writing together with proof of purchase and the firearm (insurance and shipment prepaid by the purchaser)
to an authorized service center identified on the enclosed list. Return shipment and insurance shall be paid by BERSA provided the service 
is covered by this service contract.

This service contract is only extended to the original purchaser and shall be waived if the defect or malfunction was caused by neglect, abuse,
careless handling, unauthorized ammunition, ordinary wear and tear, unreasonable use or failure to provide reasonable and necessary maintenance 
as set forth in the instruction manual.

Please complete and return the enclosed original purchaser registration card, found in you firearm's box, to assist us in providing this service to you. 
If you require assistance in connection with this service contract, please contact:

Eagle Imports, Inc.
1750 Brielle Ave., Unit B-1
Wanamassa, NJ 07712
732-493-0302


----------



## AZ 9mm/45

Freedom1911 has told you the correct skinny. I use CGW in Colo. for any repair to my Bersa's. Remember a blow back gun cannot be limp wristed. Some of the problems they had are easy fix by the smith at CGW. I have 4-5 hundred rounds through my TH 380 and it is as good or better than when new. They are a great gun for a great price. There are some nice wood grips for them from Marshalls grips.


----------



## yogiboobooranger

*Possible limp wristing fix*

Get a 12-15 inch piece of broom handle, tie some clothes rope to it in the center about 25-30 inches long and put a small weight on the end of the rope. Then using your hands facing down towards the floor, roll the rope onto the broom stick alternating one hand then the other until the rope is all the way rolled up and then reverse the action letting the rope un-roll. This exercise will strengthen the wrists which will help in the elimination of limp wristing a handgun.:watching:


----------



## Freedom1911

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've looked at a few and just always went another direction. I'm not sure why I just haven't got one. Is it true they own Llama now too? I have looked at a few of those and like the idea of 191 freamed in a lot of calibers but hear the parts are harder to find. Ifd I was to get a bersa tomorow and wanted a 9mm, 40, 45 ACP what models would be the ones to get?


Have not heard about that.
I have found this http://www.bersa-llama.com/ at several searches, but it seems to be a dead url.
Asking about this at www.bersatalk.com would probably get a definite answer.
MichaelT at the BT sight is in contact with Bersa all the time and if any one can give a yes or no answer to this it would be him.

Checked at the Bersa Talk forum and this is what they said about Bersa Buying Llama.



> No, Bersa didn't buy Llama. If you google Llama, or check wikipedia, they'll give you a complete history of Llama, and Bersa is never mentioned, nor is Argentina.
> 
> Firestorm is an American brand name, and the owner contracted with Llama to make imitation 1911 pistols under the Firestorm brand name, to be imported into the U.S. They also contracted with Bersa to make .22lr, .380acp, 9mm, .40s&w, and .45acp pistols under the Firestorm brand name. The only relationship that Bersa has with Llama is that they did business with the same American importer, RSA Enterprises.


----------



## vlasfarg

Still happy with my T9 HC Pro - 575 shots, 1 FTE and less than 10 failure to lock open after the last round in the mag that I all blame the ammo for.
My grouping is getting tighter too.


----------



## diskdoctr

Wandering Man said:


> I was watching my wife clean her Bersa Thunder .380 this weekend and I couldn't help but notice how much more wear her little gun has already than any other gun I've owned for a longer period of time.
> 
> I'm not sure if the wear I'm seeing is just cosmetic, or if parts are actually wearing out.
> 
> Are you owners of Bersas still happy with your guns?
> 
> So you feel like your Bersa has held up well?
> 
> Has anyone had one long enough to feel like thier gun has worn out and needs to be replaced?
> 
> If you were to make the purchase again, would you stick with Bersa, or would you go with a more expensive .380?
> 
> Acquiring minds want to know ... :smt102
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WM


I would guess the wear you are seeing to be cosmetic.. The Bersas tend to hold up really well. There is always the exception but I know of a couple of ranges that use them on the rental line and have upwards of 40,000 rounds through them, and you know a range gun does not get the TLC that ours do. I have a UC45 with over 2200 flawless rounds, and a couple different models of 380, one is my wifes and it has 1500 through it and my CC model has only a couple hundred.. Very happy and will add more of them to the collection


----------



## gschnarr

We have 2 Bersa Thunders. With around 2 thousand rounds thru each without a problem, We are very happy with them. Both my wife and I use them for CCW.


----------



## BigDaveP

I have a UC9 and a Firestorm 22 and both have been pretty much perfect. Literally no problems with the FS and one stovepipe FTE on the Thunder 9 on the very first magazine, limpwristed it... 

a few thousand rounds through both now, and I've pulled them down and cleaned them several times each with no visible improper wear... the FS22 is exactly like the 380, all steel, pretty much no recoil, and the Thunder UC9 for me is better than my wife's Glock, heavier with less recoil... I much prefer a hammer gun with a flip safety... I can put one in the chamber, put the safety on and holster it.. with safety on, the trigger's disconnected, unlike a Glock .. and if I actually pull the UC9 for social work, I just flip down the safety with the thumb and pull DA for the first round.

Seriously, no problems, no disorder of any kind with the UC9 or the FS22 after thousands of rounds in each, and I expect when I go to .45 it will be another Bersa. 

I'm also lefty, and not many guns have controls on the right side.. FNP makes a .45 that way, but I might have to stay with Bersa..


----------



## murky

*Love my Bersa*

:smt023Have had my Bersa Thunder now for about 3 months and love the way it handles. I'm still a little slow in reloading but figure I'll get better with more practice. At the shooting range I am pleased with my target practice and feel that the Bersa is easy to aim and shoot. Just wish I could reload faster - it's still a bit stiff.


----------



## ken2925

I still like the two I own, a .380 and the Firestorm .45. My wife likes the .380 but she has a problem disengaging the the safety. She has arthritis in her thumb and the safety is stiff and quite a pain literally for her to operate. Any suggestions to help her to be able to use this pistol as her CCW will be appreciated!


----------



## gilly21

ken2925 said:


> I still like the two I own, a .380 and the Firestorm .45. My wife likes the .380 but she has a problem disengaging the the safety. She has arthritis in her thumb and the safety is stiff and quite a pain literally for her to operate. Any suggestions to help her to be able to use this pistol as her CCW will be appreciated!


Manually drop the hammer, or before placing it in the holster or bag use both hands to engage the safety(which drops the hammer) then disengage the safety. You now have a perfectly "safe" CCW. The double action on the first trigger pull will be in safe carry mode and if she has to use it to defend herself she wont be fumbling with the safety.


----------



## ken2925

Thanks gilly! I have tried to figure out a way for her to be safe and still carry the pistol which she shoots the best and is most comfortable with. I appreciate your help and Thanks, Ken.


----------



## EVO80

I bought my first Bersa 380 sometime back in 1998-1999 and have used it on a regular basis. Couldn't even guess at the round count. Not a single issue with it. I think I paid somewhere around $130 for it - best $130 I've ever spent!


----------



## Coltapolo

Looks wise my finish on mine has worn quite a bit in the 2100 rounds ive shot it, But also remember that it is in a holster all day for well over a year. Function wise it has only gotten better with age. My trigger is as crisp as a DA/SA can get...


----------



## island18

I have the Bersa DLX model and I haven't had one problem with it at all. It has performed flawlessly out of the box. I would purchase another one if I wanted one. I tell people about my Bersa when they ask. I had a set of custom grips made for it. The grips are made out of Zebra wood. Those black grips that comes on them are just ugly. I had a holster made from K&D holsters for it. Kevin does a nice job. I carry my Bersa about 30% of the time. I carry about 95 % of the time.


Well!!!!!!!!!!!! we waiting for the other shoe to drop.OK I'll bite.Witch gun you carry most of the time?


----------



## diskdoctr

*Very Happy With Bersas*

There are 3 of them in my house. I carry a UC45 pretty regularly and a 380CC form time to time. My wife carries a Standard Thunder 380. They all perform very well. the finish may not be Dan Wesson quality but pretty good in my opinion. Great firearms, especially for the price point.


----------



## triplerider

*Bersa*

I have a 'pimp-daddy' .380 black with gold levers, geat for SOB, accurate and easy to shoot. Traded a Thunder Pro .45 for a Ruger P345 that feels more gentle. You have to keep the magazines clean on the .45, otherwise no problems at all.


----------



## adjohns3

Wandering Man said:


> I was watching my wife clean her Bersa Thunder .380 this weekend and I couldn't help but notice how much more wear her little gun has already than any other gun I've owned for a longer period of time.
> 
> I'm not sure if the wear I'm seeing is just cosmetic, or if parts are actually wearing out.
> 
> Are you owners of Bersas still happy with your guns?
> 
> WM


I've owned several. Still have a Bersa Thunder 9mm Ultra Compact. GREAT gun. Very satisfied after 500 or so rounds...not a SINGLE misfire from day one.
My wife now has a .380 Thunder with CT's...she is very happy with it (except the cost of the .380 ammo) and it shoots very well, is comfortable and has never had a jam.

I have several "more brand name" 9's, like a Beretta Px4 Storm compact...it is absolutely a great gun, I love shooting it and never had a jam.
As for your question, would you not get Bersa and get a more expensive gun if you had it to do over...absolutely NOT. 
I think Bersa is obviously a value priced gun but yet the quality in all I have seen, shot and owned is way past that price. I do think if I were intending to shoot massive rounds, it would be logical to consider normal wear and I might opt for a more expensive weapon.

Bersa also has GREAT customer service in the several contacts I have had with them. They have web pages, focus/forum groups...what's not to like.??

:mrgreen:


----------



## bayhawk2

As in my earlier post,I am happy with my choosing of the Bersa Thunder .380.
The only reason I may put it up for sale,is because it is "out dated."
It shoots fine,don't get me wrong,but it is a little too big for the round,(.380)
it shoots.I have since purchased the much smaller Ruger LCP.Plenty of rounds
capacity,acuracy,and higher quality pistol over the Bersa.


----------



## bayhawk2

Just sold my Bersa Thunder .380....$150..A great deal for the buyer.No longer was
a benefit to me.Like I said.It was just too big and outdated for a carry 
pistol of that caliber.My next purchase for a carry pistol?Ruger LCR .357 Magnum.
Great carry pistol.Small,light,and deadly.


----------



## BigDaveP

I've put 5k rounds through my UC9 with zero FTF or FTE... no matter what I cram into the mags.. not since the first day, with a limp wrist FTE on the very first magazine, has it done anything wrong.

Bersa steel pistols are a bit heavy, of course, and the UC9 is kind of big for concealing.. but really not any bigger than a Glock 26.. with the right gear it's useful enough, and I don't really like striker guns, can't fire them from uncocked state, much prefer DA/SA hammers.... I confess to have recently started pocketing my NAA .22 mag folding revolver and leaving the heavy stuff at home.. darn thing clips into shirt pocket and looks like a cell phone..  and it will shoot through both sides of an empty 55 gallon steel drum... a little powerhouse.. 

anyway, as to the thread, my Bersa UC9 and my Bersa Firestorm .22LR are both failure-proof in my opinion... completely satisfactory... great value for money... and should last forever..


----------



## Wheeler

Interesting thread. I've heard that the newer T380s take more break in to fire reliably than the older models did. True?? Who knows. My personal experience almost had me taking the pistol back after the first box of 50 rounds. 20 failures to feed, fire or extract (and yes, it was thoroughly cleaned before range time). Second box was 12 failures, third box 7, fourth box 5, fifth box 3. 

In the 2000+ rounds since then, there hasn't been a single issue except one failure to fire. A subsequent DA pull and the round fired. That happened over 900 rounds ago and I attribute that to ammunition.

This pistol is a 'tack driver' and is my current daily carry. My deep concealment is an NAA .25.

As for the .380 round being effective, with todays technology, the only thing that might inhibit its effectiveness is shooter competence. I strive to perforate a lemon sized spot in the bullseye at 30 feet. Don't always get there, but an Israeli Colonel we crosstrained with, could consistantly do it with a Beretta .25, so it IS possible.

Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## bayhawk2

The .380, in my opinion ,is adequate for a S/D carry gun.I carry the Ruger
LCP and feel more than comfortable with it.In my earliar post,I was refering
to the size and weight of the Bersa Thunder .380.I carried the Bersa for quite
some time and it was the gun I would always carry.Then along came the 
"carry boom".All the big name manufacturers hit the engineering tables
and began a race for super concealment guns.A lot of lightweight
material,thiner,and a size compact down design made me give up my Bersa.
Are the new guns better?Probably not.Are they easier to carry than the Bersa?
As much as I liked the Bersa?I like my Ruger LCP 10 times better.It holds
the same amount of rounds as my Bersa did,much smaller,lighter,thiner,and
just as,if not more, acurrate.Now it's Bersas turn to get on the band wagon.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

*Bt380*

Mine still looks great after 6 years, but it lives in a rug mostly and is my truck/travel backup gun. It also goes boating/camping since although I would hate to lose it, if it went overboard or was terminally confiscated it would bother me least. 700 rounds and not a glitch.

It was my first semi-auto purchase since years ago I thought all I would want need was S&W 686 and "small" semi-auto. Hence if I were to do it all over again I probably wouldn't buy it, but it was something to get me started and the price was right.

It is a soft shooter, accurate and reliable. I have two extended magazines so 10 rounds of 102 gr Golden Saber is nothing to trifle with.


----------



## chip80

I've had my 380 Thunder since it was introduced here in the U.S. It still continues to operate flawlessly and is extremely accurate. I'm sure I have several thousand rounds through it. I have no reservations about using it as my summer carry gun.


----------



## trailblazer

i'm not sure if this has been covered in this thread, but her goes.

some suggestions for BT 380 owners.

1...thoroughly clean mags & clean & lightly lube gun before first range trip.

2...avoid steel case ammo.

3...run 200-300 rds of FMJ before attempting hollow points. WWB has a flat nose which resembles hollow points & can cause issues if used for break in. mine shoots Remington, Am. Eagle & Magtech & now WWB with no problem.

4... use only Bersa factory mags. pro-mags are totally unreliable. they're ok for range but don't trust them for CC.

i own 4 bersa & they have all been great pistols. best bang for the buck on the market, & don't forget the life time warranty.

TB


----------



## opos

First off the lifetime warranty is ok if you are the original purchaser but not for subsequent owners....

I've had 2 Bersa 380 Duo Tones and both are gone to new owners...both had the famous "disconnect spring" issues that plagued the 380's for some time...they were both "fixed" by a Bersa warranty station in Colorado but I paid the freight to get the guns there for repair. I'll make a comparison here that I made when making my decision to get rid of the Bersa's. I can buy a surplus Makarov (any manufacture except Chinese or Polish) for a couple of hundred bucks...they shoot the 9x18 Mak or 380 depending on the model...they are all steel, about the size of a Bersa 380....are solid as a rock...will fire any ammo thrown at them (they were weaned on Wolf steel case ammo and shoot Silver bear hollow points all day without any issues....a Bersa will fall apart with Silver Bear in short time). The Bersa was a decent little range gun... I'd never use it for a defensive weapon as the disconnect spring issue is intermittant and leaves you with a weapon that is not usable...and the safety when the magazine is out is nothing I want in a defensive weapon....look at the posts about the magazine falling out that have been posted. If you drop the mag you can't shoot....another case of protecting us from ourselves. I don't know about the 9 and 45 cal and would think they might be a better choice for s/d based on what I've read...I personally think the 380 is not suitable for a s/d weapon that needs to be 100% reliable. I was told to fire 200-300 rounds to get it "broken in"....at 300 rounds the galling wear on the slide really concerned me (yes I properly lubed and cared for the pistol)...I'm just not a fan....the thread was how many have kept them...and I'm one that didn't and won't buy another.


----------



## chessail77

Yep....still happy and would buy another ....JJ


----------



## SteveC

I have a Thunder in .32 that I got just because I like .32 and it was the most solid of the ones I looked at. I've been very happy with it and it's been humming along with over 2000 rounds through it.


----------



## Roverhound

I've had a Thunder UC 40 for about a year now. Accurate, fires consistently and the finish is still good even though I had heard of problems with it.
It gets carried daily.


----------



## berettatoter

Can't beat the Bersa products with a stick! (No matter how big the stick is) JMHO.


----------



## mustang652

I've got four of them, two I bought new, a 380 and the 9UC and two I bought used, another 380 and the Fire Storm labeled 22lr. I'm still impressed with them enough that I bought a new Duo Tone for my brother. My only complaint is that the finishes wear a little faster than what I would have figured. Actually, I'm giving consideration to adding to the collection the 45UC.


----------



## MoMan

Still happy with both of my Bersas. I have a Thunder 380, and liked it so much I bought the Thunder 22 to keep it company. I would buy another one tomorrow, but don't think I will have to because these suckers will be around for a long, long time!!


----------



## BurgerBoy

I'm still happy with mine. No failures of any kind with it.


----------



## Deadwood

*Great Value*

My Bersa 9UC will be 2 years old in Oct and has about 8000 rounds through it. My BT22 is just over a year old and has several thousand rounds shot through it. They are both great pistols, under rated, and well built.I got a great deal when I bought these pistols. They can't be beat for the money and ar well made and good quality handguns.


----------



## Bertu

Wandering Man said:


> I never had the problem, so she figured it must be her.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I know the jam thing is probably her, but I also know there have to be other guns out there that aren't as sensitive to whatever she is doing.


<insert women and kitchen joke here>

giggity


----------



## cwl1862

I have a Thunder 380 Plus and a Thunder22 and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## tacticalocd

I have a Bersa Thunder 380 Duotone myself. The gun has been great for me as well. I have notice one small detail that bug me: the recoil spring appears to only go in one way and it's kind of hard to tell.

Other than that, yes the gun does ding up a bit more than anything else I've had. Fairly good trade if you ask me for the amount you pay for it and the reliability of it.


----------



## gpwelding1

to say im happy with mine is a MAJOR understatment!i have a thunder pro .40,and i wouldnt part with it.it has never jammed with me,and is always accurate and dependable.


----------



## MitchellB

I've been real happy with my Bersa UC45 that I bought it used from Bud's. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if I wanted it. I prefer my PF9 9mm to a Bersa .380 for CC. Nothing wrong with the Bersa, but the PF9 is lighter, smaller and shoots the 9mm.


----------



## trailwalker65

I am very satisfied with my Pro 9 HC. Although I have only owned it for a short time, it feels very comfortable in my hand, preforms well, and is very easy to strip and maintain.


----------



## PAPA47

I have a 9 UC Pro and am very happy with it. Have several hundred rounds through it with no problems at all. Mild recoil and is easy to get back on target with. Easy to dis assemble and clean no complaints from this user.


----------



## SP3

Wife wants a handgun to carry (eventually) and the Thunder 380 is her current #1 choice after going to two shops and handling about 25 different compact/sub compact revolvers and pistols in 9mm and .38(0). From what I've read over the years is that they are reliable and well made while still inexpensive. Fits her hands and she can operate everything without difficulty (can you say Kahr CW/M9 slide?). Still looking at other options before laying down cash but pretty sure that nothings going to change.


----------



## SP3

Well, went ahead and order this when I saw the deal come up.

Bersa T380MLLKIT Thunder 380 ACP 3.5" 7+1 Blk Poly Grip Blue $310.00 SHIPS FREE

Next week we'll find out if she/we are 'happy' Bersa owners. Wasn't looking for one of the kits or a laser, but the case and speed loader alone make it a better deal than anyone around here has the pistol itself for.


----------



## SP3

OK, maybe NEXT week? I am quickly losing faith in Bud's. I knew going in that ordering on a holiday weekend and after elections (of anti-gun numbnuts) that it might take a bit longer than the last time I ordered from them. But, surely, in the 21st century of electronic ordering and banking and inventory controls and communications it cannot take a week to get an item out the door? Trying not to be too negative and come up with conspiracies (over ordered? mis-priced?) but I could have driven to KY and back in a day. Still excited to get it though (gritting teeth).


----------



## aarondhgraham

*My Thunder 22 and thunder 380 are jam-o-matics,,,*

My Thunder 22 and thunder 380 are jam-o-matics,,,
*For a lady friend of mine*

I shoot the heck out of both of my Bersa's,,,
I never get a jam or other malfunction(s) of any kind.

But put those same pistols in my friends hands,,,
The guns jam all the time.

I do think they are sensitive to limp wristing.

I too thought they were wearing excessively,,,
But like the other posters said,,,
It quickly stopped.

Aarond

.


----------



## SP3

FINALLY! Picked it up this afternoon. Checked it pretty thoroughly before signing/paying. I will give a good sprucing up this weekend to get ready for it's first play date. I will post the results in due time. Bud's/UPS is another thread altogether.


----------



## onebilly43

I have had my Bersa Thunder for around 2 years now and have run around 100 rounds through it and so far I havnt seen any wear due to shooting it or holster wear and I cc almost every day


----------



## FrankBrady

I've had my Bersa Thunder9 UC (not the "pro") for more than three years and have put thousands of rounds down range (probably close to 4,000 by now). It is utterly reliable and although I also own an XD45 compact, an XD9, and a Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum, the Bersa is my every day carry pistol. My other pistols are great and I do carry them occasionally, but the Bersa just carries easily and "feels right".


----------

